# Q7 interior colours



## diggers (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd like some help deciding on the interior colour. The choice, particularly at the present pre-launch time, is very limited I feel. Here in the UK if you want an S-line model you can only have black, either as alcantara or verano.
Has anyone got some more photos of actual cars that you have seen?
I'd like a cream interior but that's not an option. You can have beige but I'v not seen any pictures of that yet so I'd be grateful for comments from others


----------



## rahooo (Jan 4, 2006)

i tried in vain to get grey alcantara with my s-line, but its a no go even though it is on the Konfigurator on the german site, I origianlly went for lava gray but after seeing one in the flesh in london I changed my mind and went for phantom black, the s line package is so worth the extra £900 on the SE one, colour coded bumpers, sports seats, and the bigger alloys, I have made the garage put scotch guard / leather guard on the seats for free...


----------

